# [conf] WiFi non funziona più

## Xet

Saluti a tutti  :Very Happy: 

frastornato dai 2000 km di viaggio per le vacanze mi sa che ho fatto una st*****ta...

da buon smanettone ho fatto resync e upgradato system..

poi etc-update....

piccolo particolare ora non si connette più la wifi...

ho ricontrollato i file di config (/etc/conf.d/net e wireless) e sono uguali a prima del etc-update...

ma pare che lo script di init (/etc/init.d/net.lo) sia cambiato e non carichi più le config...

aggiungo che la ethernet cablata continua a funzionare.

potete aiutarmi?

```
Ulisse xet # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:02:3F:1A:E0:27

          inet addr:192.168.0.14  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:163 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:190 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:127739 (124.7 Kb)  TX bytes:27708 (27.0 Kb)

          Interrupt:21

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0E:35:47:B2:68

          inet addr:192.168.0.214  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:57892 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:72899 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:1

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:22 Base address:0x2000 Memory:d0000000-d0000fff

eth2      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-02-3F-47-53-00-2A-58-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:72 (72.0 b)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:60 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:60 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:5378 (5.2 Kb)  TX bytes:5378 (5.2 Kb)

```

```

Ulisse xet # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      unassociated  ESSID:"antares"

          Mode:Managed  Channel=0  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00

          Bit Rate=0 kb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

eth2      no wireless extensions.

```

```

Ulisse xet # iwlist eth1 scan

eth1      Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:0F:B5:0F:3E:1F

                    ESSID:"Antares"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:11

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rate:54 Mb/s

                    Extra: Rates (Mb/s): 1 2 5.5 6 9 11 12 18 24 36 48 54

                    Quality=83/100  Signal level=-47 dBm

                    Extra: Last beacon: 42ms ago

```

```

Ulisse xet # more /etc/conf.d/wireless | grep -v "#"

essid_eth1="Antares"

mode_eth1="auto"

channel_eth1="11"

key_Antares="LAMIACHIAVEALFANUMERICA enc open"

preferred_aps=( "Antares" )

```

----------

## lopio

puoi fare una provina supida e copiare   /etc/init.d/net.eth0 in   /etc/init.d/net.eth1  ?

----------

## Xet

 *lopio wrote:*   

> puoi fare una provina supida e copiare   /etc/init.d/net.eth0 in   /etc/init.d/net.eth1  ?

 

no perchè sono symlink  :Very Happy: 

(come suggerito dalla Guida

```

Ulisse xet # ls -l /etc/init.d/net.*

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 Aug 16 11:37 /etc/init.d/net.eth0 -> net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 Feb 20 00:38 /etc/init.d/net.eth1 -> net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 Feb 20 00:38 /etc/init.d/net.eth2 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 26669 Aug 16 11:37 /etc/init.d/net.lo

```

----------

## gutter

Prova a postare usando genlop gli ultimi pacchetti che hai emerso.

----------

## Xet

lista dell'update incriminato:

```

     Tue Aug 16 10:20:56 2005 >>> app-arch/bzip2-1.0.3-r5

     Tue Aug 16 10:21:35 2005 >>> sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r5

     Tue Aug 16 10:21:54 2005 >>> sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.12-r2

     Tue Aug 16 10:22:37 2005 >>> sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3

     Tue Aug 16 10:33:11 2005 >>> sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6

     Tue Aug 16 11:21:17 2005 >>> sys-libs/glibc-2.3.5-r1

     Tue Aug 16 11:21:51 2005 >>> sys-apps/man-1.6-r1

     Tue Aug 16 11:22:08 2005 >>> sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.1

     Tue Aug 16 11:22:38 2005 >>> sys-devel/automake-1.9.6

     Tue Aug 16 11:24:03 2005 >>> dev-util/pkgconfig-0.18.1-r1

     Tue Aug 16 11:24:35 2005 >>> sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.12

     Tue Aug 16 11:24:58 2005 >>> sys-apps/debianutils-2.14.1-r1

     Tue Aug 16 11:26:56 2005 >>> sys-apps/shadow-4.0.11.1-r2

     Tue Aug 16 11:27:49 2005 >>> sys-apps/pam-login-4.0.11.1-r2

     Tue Aug 16 11:28:54 2005 >>> sys-libs/com_err-1.38

     Tue Aug 16 11:29:28 2005 >>> sys-libs/ss-1.38

     Tue Aug 16 11:30:44 2005 >>> sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.38

     Tue Aug 16 11:32:14 2005 >>> media-libs/freetype-2.1.10

     Tue Aug 16 11:32:35 2005 >>> x11-base/opengl-update-2.2.3

     Tue Aug 16 11:33:21 2005 >>> sys-apps/file-4.14

     Tue Aug 16 11:34:19 2005 >>> x11-terms/xterm-204

     Tue Aug 16 11:35:08 2005 >>> net-misc/rsync-2.6.6

     Tue Aug 16 11:36:05 2005 >>> net-misc/wget-1.10

     Tue Aug 16 11:36:25 2005 >>> perl-core/Test-Harness-2.52

     Tue Aug 16 11:36:49 2005 >>> sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r1

     Tue Aug 16 11:37:17 2005 >>> sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.0_pre5

     Tue Aug 16 11:38:06 2005 >>> sys-apps/man-pages-2.07

     Tue Aug 16 11:38:39 2005 >>> sys-fs/udev-067

     Tue Aug 16 11:39:25 2005 >>> sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2_pre7-r1

     Tue Aug 16 11:41:06 2005 >>> net-misc/openssh-4.1_p1-r1

     Tue Aug 16 13:47:18 2005 >>> www-client/opera-8.02

     Tue Aug 16 14:33:49 2005 >>> net-im/skype-1.2.0.11

```

ps figoso sto genlop!!!

----------

## gutter

Io comincerei con l'indagare sulle modifiche apportate dal baselayout anche considerando che è in ~.

----------

## FMulder

Scommetto che se downgradi il baselayout all'ultima 1.11.xx funziona di nuovo  :Wink: 

è successa la stessa IDENTICA cosa a me ieri, proprio dopo un update!

In breve:

abilitavo il wireless, iwlist scan trovava l'ap, iwconfig wlan0 dava il giusto essid, ma quando provavo a settare a mano l'ip, magicamente l'essid spariva e veniva settato "off/any"  :Laughing: 

comunque l'1.12.0_pre5 non è più masked a quanto vedo... ho anche lasciato un report su bugzilla: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=102929

----------

## Xet

mmm ho provato con baselayout 1.11.13 ma continua a non andare...

l'unica cosa che migliora è il fatto che all'avvio non mi starta tutte le connessioni (eth0 eth1 eth2) ma solo quella che effettivamente ho messo in runlevel

però non setta ancora i parametri per la wifi...

ho racchiuso i comandi in un file (mi sembrava troppo pomposo chiamarlo script) lo aggiungo come preup in /etc/conf.d/net?

ma lasciando perdere questi grezzi "tacconamenti" di codice...altre idee?

ps è uscita pure la pre6 nel frattempo...provata ma senza successo...

----------

## luna80

guarda il file /etc/conf.d/wireless, cerca identifica ie linee dei parametri che devi passare per configurare il tuo wifi e metti queste righe nel file /etc/conf.d/net.

potresti anche impostare i parametri direttamente in /etc/conf.d/wireless ma ti suggerisco di mettere tutto in /etc/conf.d/net (non perchè ho deciso io di fare così ma perchè almeno configuri tutto in un solo file).

io ho avuto il tuo identico problema con il cambiamento del baselayout, ho risolto come ti ho appena spiegato.

ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## Xet

già fatto...ma nulla cambia...

----------

